# Lyft pays better. Dump Uber



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Lyft is slightly better. Uber needs to stop taking so darn much of their hidden fares.


----------



## Nico love (Nov 13, 2016)

Lol


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

If Lyft doesn't have many people ordering their service, they can pay anything and it wouldn't make a difference. 75% of something is better than 85% of nothing.


----------



## cdbern (Aug 23, 2016)

Lyft pays the exact same rates as Uber does in my area, Only advantage to Lyft is the full $5 no show fee as opposed to the $3.75 Uber pays out. In CT Lyft riders are far and few between while Uber is king here. I agree that 75% of something is better than 85% of nothing lol


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> Lyft is slightly better. Uber needs to stop taking so darn much of their hidden fares.


If you're refering to the upgront pricing model, Lyft is moving in that direction. If it hasn't been implemented in your market, it may be just a matter of time.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Uberana said:


> If you're refering to the upgront pricing model, Lyft is moving in that direction. If it hasn't been implemented in your market, it may be just a matter of time.


The problem that Lyft will have in raising rates will be the customers, some of whom will balk at paying higher tariffs.

From the viewpoint of the riders, if the fare is $1 a mile, and the car is going even 15 mph, that's $15/hr which they see as plenty for just driving.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> Lyft is slightly better. Uber needs to stop taking so darn much of their hidden fares.


Terrible idea

If you can run them both at the same time sure but if you drive Lyft only in (most markets) you will still be broke.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

What about people who do both? What are the results, Shangsta?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> What about people who do both? What are the results, Shangsta?


You go less time between pings. Once you get a ping on one, you turn the other off. Its very smart to do this when its slow.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

In my market LYFT pays slightly better but is slower and most pick ups are further away. Since we don't get paid for the distance we travel to pick up the PAX the slightly higher pay is eaten up by the extra travel distance to arrive and start getting paid.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

That said, I still run both most of the time. I had one Saturday night where 6 of my 7 rides were LYFT (several stacked rides) but that is the exception vice the norm.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

I just signed up for Lyft to run in conjunction with Uber. Hopefully it will reduce my own time somewhat.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

In my market the pay is about the same. Except, Lyft customers tip in the app. Tip plus referrals make the difference. 

Talk up the pay, show folks what you make from inside the app. Keep referral cards for both in your car. If you have an uber rider, remember to ask have you tried Lyft.

Tips... I don't get as much in tips from uber folks... But since Lyft reminds folks to tip, the Lyft customers often do tip.

Stay away from the lines/pools... Especially if you have to drive over 10 minutes to them.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

cdbern said:


> Lyft pays the exact same rates as Uber does in my area, Only advantage to Lyft is the full $5 no show fee as opposed to the $3.75 Uber pays out. In CT Lyft riders are far and few between while Uber is king here. I agree that 75% of something is better than 85% of nothing lol


Did you read the new terms? Lyft supposedly is taking their cut of cancellation fees now (in the same email where they cut rates).


----------



## wiley21 (Feb 5, 2017)

I can get 4 uber pings to every 1 lyft ping. Plus lyft does not have "select" here...so no...I cannot make more with lyft.


----------



## wiley21 (Feb 5, 2017)

UberGeo said:


> In my market the pay is about the same. Except, Lyft customers tip in the app. Tip plus referrals make the difference.
> 
> Talk up the pay, show folks what you make from inside the app. Keep referral cards for both in your car. If you have an uber rider, remember to ask have you tried Lyft.
> 
> ...


In my experience, I get more tips from uber riders than lyft.


----------

